# Art Challenge?



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 13, 2010)

So we've got photography lot and we've got the writing brigade so how about an art challenge?
There must be a few people here who draw or paint or sculpt, or people who would like to, or people who have nothing much to do and want to enter scribbles to see if they are officially Art so let's challenge each other to draw or paint or sculpt things for a monthly art competition.
Who's in?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am pretty bad at art. 

I am in.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2010)

I need an excuse to pick up a pencil again, so I'm in.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 13, 2010)

Good 
I've challenged myself to paint more this year so this will be a good start for me


----------



## plurker (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm. Tempting, though the temptation would probably be to post pictures of my better half's work and pass it off as my own   I'd need to borrow her studio, but possibly, yes.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I enter a pile of clay and call it a wall?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Good
> I've challenged myself to paint more this year so this will be a good start for me



I will believe it when I see it


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha. No I'm really going to do this one 
So what shall we do? Shall we have a theme? Any suggestions?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got loads of shit I've done, but need some motivation to do some new stuff (including half finished paintings etc). I'm in.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 13, 2010)

Well then vote in the fucking poll  I did that poll specially

Good


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone should give art more time.

I'll play


----------



## scifisam (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll give it a go. I do a fair bit with my daughterr, though she's far better than me (and most adults).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright then, shall we have a theme?
Or maybe, seen as it's near the end of the month we could submit one piece each and vote for the one we like most and the winner gets to set a theme or not if they want to leave it open....
What do you think?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> ...
> Or maybe, seen as it's near the end of the month we could submit one piece each and vote for the one we like most and the winner gets to set a theme or not if they want to leave it open....
> What do you think?




Yeah. Just post up any old shit for starters  Take it from there. Doesn't seem to be a great deal of interest 

I've just finished a huge panoramic sketch of the cathedral and plaza here in Santiago de Compostela. May post that. Needs to be seen in real scale to be appreciated mind 

I'm not overly keen on art 'competitions' and having stuff judged. Nor photography for that matter. It's a very subjective thing. But, well hey, WTF not just for a change. It's the taking part that really counts


----------



## clicker (Jan 16, 2010)

I voted in...but I think I meant if you are all fantastc I will be out...but will enjoy looking at yours.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

Couldn't draw my way out of a paper bag so no, I am not in. Be interested to see the entries though.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Couldn't draw my way out of a paper bag



do you tap this shit out with your nose?...or a stick sellotaped to your fo'red? ...very few have the education to be great artists but all mankind has the intelligence & wherewithall to make a _mark_. 

btw I voted It's all bollocks anyway.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I'm clearly crap at gathering momentum, I have been doing stuff though and will be posting something by the end of this week though so how about we just stick up drawings and what not for this month?
Come on Dottie, even you can manage that, do us a drawing


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2010)

I forgot about this  does it have to be something we've done this month??


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't mind.
I'll have some stuff to stick up this evening if we'll take any old picture.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, just stick it up. it'll be like introducing ourselves or something


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2010)

OK. Are we doing embedded images or links like the photo thread?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

I dunno.
Can we do embedded ones for now and then links if the thread gets too big?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2010)

Fair enough. Here's mine then... this is ancient btw, but I promise to do something new next month


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

That's beautiful Weeps


----------



## whoha (Jan 25, 2010)

weepiper said:


> Fair enough. Here's mine then... this is ancient btw, but I promise to do something new next month



wish i could draw like that


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a good idea and I may be willing to partake.

It will work better if there is a thumbnails page like the photography one, otherwise everyone loses track of what is being entered and it will become somewhat aimless.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep, when we get round to doing the competition thing I'll find a place to set up a page or something...
So, we can post some stuff now and then when we start the competition in february we'll move it to this page I'll set up...

Hmm
Shall I post something pretty or something pervy?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

here you go, something pervy but photobucket will probably delete most of my pictures as the are mainly nudes


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

and an unfinished painting too


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2010)

ace, shifty. I have never been able to do people with any degree of success (fnarr)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

I only do it coz i is a pervert. 
Anybody want to pose for me?
Mwah-ha-ha...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

Nudie pix, eh?

So far two nekkid ladies and a pussy 

Does my profile picture count? It's a self portrait of my eye. With nothing on!

Edit: Damn. You can't actually see it. Try again...






...ooh look it worked.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

It counts if you post in this thread 
What did you do it in?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

ooh look, it worked


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> What did you do it in?



Photoshop, I'm not proud.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

Well then it doesn't count 
Or does it? 
I say no but then I'm old fashioned

Oh and welcome a_chap


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Well then it doesn't count
> Or does it?
> I say no but then I'm old fashioned



Hey - I wield a brush. The fact that it's digital brush on a digital canvas is irreverent 

I'm painting a church at the mo'. How old fashioned is that?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

That's pretty old fashioned


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

If you've got anything that's not computer generated a_chap, do post it.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

Pah! It's not "computer generated", it's "me generated"!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

The hard work, the bits that make it interesting (no offence to your eye of course, it's a perfectly beady eye...) were computer generated.
I've seen some mixed media collages that I liked, with lots of digital manipulation and whatnot so I'm torn. 
Ultimately, it feels like cheating. I don't believe you've slaved over that eye because photoshop did it for you


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope you're not suggesting I simply bunged my eye through a photoshop filter are you? Oh ye of little faith.

The only thing I use Photoshop for is to hold a bunch of layers in place.

I use a real, genuine, authentic, digital, er... brush and completely artificial "paper"...






Apologies will be accepted if accompanied by a crispy five pound note


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

What is this fancy wizardry you speak of 
So you drew it on that there gadget?
It looks impressive...

Nice hands...

You won't get that because you're new but everyone else will laugh merrily.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't get the reference to "nice hands".  Is that because I'm new? 

The fancy wizardry of which you speak is here by the way - http://www.wacom.com/cintiq/cintiq-12wx.php ... so much cheaper than a pad of real paper


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep, that's what I said.

Hmm interesting. No good will come of it mind...
I might post more pictures tomorrow as I've got a load of pics off my camera this evening, including one of a little sculpture that looks like an easter island head


----------



## a_chap (Jan 25, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> No good will come of it mind...



You Luddite's will be smashing printing presses next just mark my words


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2010)

Me at work in La Coruña...





And a sketch of Santiago from my last visit here...





I have improved noticeably during the last 6 months, or so. I'll try to remember to photograph the sketch I do today before I sell it (if I sell it).

e2a; for some reason the 2nd sketch isn't showing? I'll try again.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2010)

Santiago de Compostela cathedral. Final destination for most pilgrims, although many walk on to Fisterra.

WTF? Still won't work.


It is here...

http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/santiago.jpg


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't see it on the link Stanley but the one in the picture up there looks really very good. I expected no less from you though


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2010)

These are some cheesy drawings from yonks ago


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

i like 'em


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't see it on the link Stanley but the one in the picture up there looks really very good. I expected no less from you though



Fuck knows why it won't work. The photo was emailed to me. Perhaps it has some tricky embeded, anti copyright abuse metadata, or summat 

I'm in an internet cafe. I'll get some scans done of small work instead.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2010)

Erm, it's a bit big. Can't find an image editor here. A4 sketch of Praza Quintana view of cathedral here in Santiago.







Oh FFS! Poxy freeserver. Give me 5 minutes.

Try again.

Right. I'm obviously being incredibly stupid. WTF?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2010)

Has it worked?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes and I like your people on stilts 
It's very good. I should try to do buildings


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yes and I like your people on stilts
> ...



They have become a bit of a trademark. Bouncey, elegant people  Someone I met about a year ago came up to me the other day and said "I knew you were here, because someone told me an artist was drawing big sketches with squiggly people - I knew it would be you".

Far worse things I'm generally known for!

Some very nice sketches and paintings so far. Hopefully enough people will find the motivation to post a monthly piece


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 26, 2010)

Some cool pics in here, you are all very talented 
I am more of a doodler myself but will take a pic of what I am doodling at the mo later.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2010)

I used to draw "for fun" quite a lot... then I got lazy. Partly because I do a fair bit of drawing at work but that's more illustrative.

So it would be good to have a motivation to do some for its own sake again. A monthly theme or competition might provide that.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2010)

been painting a bit more recently - this is a portrait of my sis - I need to work on it a bit though...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 26, 2010)

Like that boohoo 

Like I said I just doodle, I enjoy immersing myself in them though so they end up pretty detailed doodles  No scanner so pretty shit pics...


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2010)

Lyn, a friend.






Would probably kill me if she knew I'd posted it here


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

Well here's a man, for a change.
Somebody told me he's got a prominent ribcage  still, i quite like the curves on him. hard to find a man with curves





yeah, and i didn't fix the chalk


----------



## boohoo (Jan 26, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> Like I said I just doodle, I enjoy immersing myself in them though so they end up pretty detailed doodles  No scanner so pretty shit pics...



Looks like you are a textile designer waiting to emerge....reminds me of batik patterns.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

I love your kaleidoscopic doodles Clair, it's like charlie and lola on drugs....
is that another photoshop thing a_chap? it's very nice. I can't even moan about he photoshop thing because it's so pretty


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

boohoo i'm so crap at faces! i'm envious of your portrait 
I just found some oil paints in stick form in my art box, I must get myself some more of those as they're such fun to work with. I love oils but i hate the cleaning associated. Sticks are therefore perfect.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> hard to find a man with curves



Look no further Ms Shifty. I'm your perfect model for a mere trifle 

Actually it was the trifles that caused the curves!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is that another photoshop thing a_chap? it's very nice. I can't even moan about he photoshop thing because it's so pretty



I can't claim any credit for the prettiness - that's all down to Lyn.

But me drew it aaal in photoshop y'know


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

And one more unfinished boney nude from me 





one day i will do a plant or a building... honest 
I know the proportions of that are not right and it's smudged but it was one of my first proper drawings and I loved all of her jutting bones. She was so incredibly thin.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Look no further Ms Shifty. I'm your perfect model for a mere trifle
> 
> Actually it was the trifles that caused the curves!



Great. I'm looking for victims 
I'm still not sure about this photoshop thing but it's too late to rant... it's a great picture though


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> it's a great picture though



Ha! I'm on a roll 

Let's see if this one is acceptable to Ms Shifty

This is the wonderful Ellie, fast asleep. A senior English Springer citizen


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I like it



Even though it's all done digitally? Eh? Eh?

Saving the planet one tree at a time 

However, losing marbles at an alarming rate...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it despite the fact that it as done digitally


----------



## a_chap (Jan 26, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I like it despite the fact that it as done digitally



Impossible to please! You've met my wife I take it...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

Some samples of old stuff from me. Probably posted here in the past. Of to the coast on Monday to find a house to live for a year and makes 5 paintings a week. I have very little confidence in my painting skills. I'll be starting where I left off - strong psychedellic colours with just the perspective holding onto reallity, but as I'll be painting mostly seascapes, they're likley to get much more abstract.

Old Sketch. Yellow and black ink on white paper then inverted as a print to sell:





A very early oil painting from Granada. Stefi and the Prickly Pear:





These are a couple of the last Granada oils I did:








I like bright colours


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

Last 2 didn't work. Trying a different example, but my style has changed a bit.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Last 2 didn't work. Trying a different example, but my style has changed a bit.



For what it's worth - I like 'em


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

a_chap said:


> For what it's worth - I like 'em



Thanks. They sell well enough - all I care about really 

I have very little confidence in my use off colour, so I decided to just dive straight in at the deep end! Most of the paintings I've completed whilst walking around Spain have been commissions with client compromise. Looking forward to just painting what I want to paint again.

Your Photoshop art is nice. Do you print them out as finals, or just keep them on screen?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple of sketches from this morning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> A couple of sketches from this morning.
> ...



You live in a nudists colony, or something?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 27, 2010)

that's a brilliant idea Mr Edwards


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Your Photoshop art is nice. Do you print them out as finals, or just keep them on screen?



All my attempts at printing (on my cheap'n'crappy printer) have been rubbish. So I've just sold both my kidneys and bought an Epson 3880 with the intention of producing saleable prints.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry I didn't have time to comment earlier but I really like your paintings Stanley. I particularly this ink thing you did


Stanley Edwards said:


>



It's really eye catching


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

a_chap said:


> All my attempts at printing (on my cheap'n'crappy printer) have been rubbish. So I've just sold both my kidneys and bought an Epson 3880 with the intention of producing saleable prints.



Let me know if this proves to be a wise move. The inverted sketch posted here seemed a good idea at the time. Received about 6 orders. Only 1 was I able to honour due to printing difficulties. Expensive Somerset Velvet cotton rag paper. Got through a pack of 20. Came up with just 1 I felt happy about selling. Black! Be very, very cautious of black! Black and banding - total fucking bitch 

My plan for the coming year is to sell prints on the streets of Leon, Santiago and La Coruna at weekends (alongside originals). I'm looking at investing in a reliable system (if such a thing exists) to produce books of limited edition prints for people to browse in bars whilst I'm happy painting for charity on the coast.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Sorry I didn't have time to comment earlier but I really like your paintings Stanley. I particularly this ink thing you did
> 
> 
> It's really eye catching



Thank you very much.

Someone described my sketches and paintings back then as 'fireworks'. I liked that comment much


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Let me know if this proves to be a wise move



Let me give you a piece of advice. If I'm doing it then it's probably a very unwise move.



Stanley Edwards said:


> The inverted sketch posted here seemed a good idea at the time. Received about 6 orders. Only 1 was I able to honour due to printing difficulties. Expensive Somerset Velvet cotton rag paper. Got through a pack of 20. Came up with just 1 I felt happy about selling. Black! Be very, very cautious of black! Black and banding - total fucking bitch



I know I know very little about quality printing, but the little I do know tells me any areas of solid colour are always going to be a problem. The 3880 comes with nine ink cartridges, three of which are blacks. There has to be a reason for that!

By the way I've recently tried the Somerset range of papers - really nice 

I've also bought a color (sic) munki (sic again) to help with all the colour calibration stuff. Some of the papers cost a fortune so it will only be profitable if prints can be predictable and consistent.



Stanley Edwards said:


> My plan for the coming year is to sell prints on the streets of Leon, Santiago and La Coruna at weekends (alongside originals). I'm looking at investing in a reliable system (if such a thing exists) to produce books of limited edition prints for people to browse in bars whilst I'm happy painting for charity on the coast.



I'd strongly suggest you look at paying for your digital images to be printed rather than do it yourself. I was at the SWPP exhibition in London a couple of weeks ago and there were plenty of 'pro' labs offering photo book printing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

a_chap said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd strongly suggest you look at paying for your digital images to be printed rather than do it yourself. I was at the SWPP exhibition in London a couple of weeks ago and there were plenty of 'pro' labs offering photo book printing.




Yeah, I know, but I'm an artist. I can't help myself - I want to do it my way


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yeah, I know, but I'm an artist. I can't help myself - I want to do it my way



I feel that for mere mortals there's possibly a conflict between "doing it my way" and "making money". If my surname was "Warhol" then granted I'd make more money doing it my way. However my surname appears to be "Chap" and therefore I'm destined to be forever poor....


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 27, 2010)

shifty you have inspired me! I want to do a life drawing class  I have always been rubbish at it as some of these pics will prove...though I do enjoy doing imaginative drawings more which is part of the problem, as is the fact that I have too many 'hobbies/interests' which means I am mediocre at them all instead of really good at one  Would really like to improve my drawing though because I really enjoy it and the headspace it puts me in  I know they aren't very good but these are some pics from my sketchbook that I started when I was pregnant with my son who is nearly two 1/2
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0980.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/libra.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0976.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0975.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0974.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0967.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0972.jpg


not sure why I am posting these


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice...








e2a; Oooops. Bit big innit? I see why you just posted links now


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 27, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


> shifty you have inspired me! I want to do a life drawing class  I have always been rubbish at it as some of these pics will prove...though I do enjoy doing imaginative drawings more which is part of the problem, as is the fact that I have too many 'hobbies/interests' which means I am mediocre at them all instead of really good at one. Would really like to improve my drawing though because I really enjoy it and the headspace it puts me in


Oh good  I think you should Clair. Or maybe start off with a willing subject or a mirror, even a book...
I really enjoy life drawing as I have a deep fascination and admiration for bodies. Bodies are amazing but I won't witter on 
I've been drawing, intermittently, for about two years. I didn't have a clue about what to do or where to start at first as I hadn't touched a pencil since my school days which were quite some time ago and consisted of very basic 'keep them occupied' type of stuff.
I still have very little confidence but it's certainly worthwhile and I'm having fun exploring new stuff, it's all new 



> I know they aren't very good but these are some pics from my sketchbook that I started when I was pregnant with my son who is nearly two 1/2
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0980.jpg
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/libra.jpg
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/Photo0976.jpg
> ...



It's nice to see your sketchbook too. They are really charming


----------



## a_chap (Jan 27, 2010)

Clair...






That one I'd buy. Yes, cash pounds notes.

I've seen +far+ less satisfying abstracts for sale.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2010)

I am, sadly, rubbish at drawing and painting but Mr. QofG's does quite a bit of cartoon style stuff and also, just before Christmas, has been trying out acrylics. Here are a couple of his  Sorry about the quality of the photos they are from my camera phone


----------



## zenie (Jan 27, 2010)

some top work on this thread, even Stanley's.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 28, 2010)

I like that poppy one Queen of Goths 

So. Anybody have any suggestions on themes?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I like that poppy one Queen of Goths
> 
> So. Anybody have any suggestions on themes?



Sea


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 28, 2010)

Is that because you have ready access to the sea?


----------



## keithy (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 28, 2010)

Good, welcome aboard 
Vote in the flipping poll will you


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Is that because you have ready access to the sea?





Come with me to the rolling sea...

Going to live in a small fishing village on the NW tip of Spain for a year (hopefully).

Any theme is good for me. I just have sea on my mind.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the sea and it's be a good excuse for a trip to the seaside. 
Sea is good for me


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't actually checked if they have internet there yet.

Getting a little aprehensive actually. Some crazy English artist turning up in a tiny little village and painting in all weather everyday. Have to do the local Gallego lingo also. Praying to fuck I get plenty of promised visits from mates. It could all go horribly wrong.

But, I'll post a painting here


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> painting in all weather everyday



All weathers?

Scorchio you mean


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2010)

a_chap said:


> All weathers?
> 
> Scorchio you mean



Oh I wish.

See this thread...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314740


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh I wish.
> 
> See this thread...
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314740



You're just trying to put off other tourist-types so you can have the whole place to yourself.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2010)

a_chap said:


> You're just trying to put off other tourist-types so you can have the whole place to yourself.



I visited the area in August/September last year. Peak season and enjoyed whole beaches, with showers all to myself. It is possibly the most unfashionable holiday destination in Spain (as far as beaches go) because it has a reputation for rain.

I saw no rain. Ate peaches and apricots straight from the tree. Fished for mackerel to cook on the beach and slept very comfortably in sand dunes.

Fully expect much rain and wind mind!


----------



## a_chap (Jan 28, 2010)

Last time I was on a beach the rain was horizontal! But then it was Boxing Day.

Sadly the photos don't show the rain, wind or near-freezing temperatures. But they do show lots of loonies going for a swim.

http://s934.photobucket.com/albums/ad182/a_chap/26thDec2009/


----------



## Spark (Jan 29, 2010)

here's my first attempt at an etching which I did recently - hopefully I'll be able to add some better ones in the future (it didn't scan very well either)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 29, 2010)

Spark said:


> here's my first attempt at an etching which I did recently - hopefully I'll be able to add some better ones in the future (it didn't scan very well either)



Nice. Etching on what and with what?


----------



## Spark (Jan 29, 2010)

a metal plate (zinc I think) print, using acid to etch through a hard ground, then soft ground and finally aquatint to create the plate and then printed with black ink


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 29, 2010)

Spark said:


> a metal plate (zinc I think) print, using acid to etch through a hard ground, then soft ground and finally aquatint to create the plate and then printed with black ink



Any chance you can explain a bit more? You etch onto the metal plate with acid?

I could Google I guess, but...


----------



## Spark (Jan 29, 2010)

essentially you have a metal plate which is covered in some form of acid resistant substance.  A hard ground is one of these, but other substances can be used.  You draw through the acid resistant substance, or just put it on certain parts of the plate.  Then the plate goes in acid where it etches through wherever is exposed.  This creates the image on the plate.  There are different techniques to create different textures and lines on the plate.  Hard ground is the simplest, it's like a waxy cover and you draw through with a needle creating a line drawing.  

When the plate is done you cover the ink in thick black ink and then wipe it off.  The ink remains where there are lines and textures etched into the plate.  Then it is run through a mangle like press at quite high pressure to transfer the image to the paper.

better explanations are here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etching


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2010)

Spark said:


> ...
> 
> better explanations are here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etching



I think there's money in this. Going to have a go at making an etching of the cathedral in Santiago.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2010)

I do like that etching 

So.
The theme is The Sea. Entries to be submitted by the 25th of February. Do people want to have a competition element to this or not. I'm not fussed either way.
Can anyone recommend a free site to host it because it looks like there could be quite a few pics entered.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2010)

I use photoBucket and Fotki. Of the two Photobucket's the better.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 2, 2010)

My word there are some talented people on Urban.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I do like that etching
> 
> So.
> The theme is The Sea. Entries to be submitted by the 25th of February. Do people want to have a competition element to this or not. I'm not fussed either way.
> Can anyone recommend a free site to host it because it looks like there could be quite a few pics entered.



Crispy hosts the photo competition. Maybe you could try asking him nicely.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'd be up for scanning in a few of my drawings.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2010)

a_chap said:


> I use photoBucket and Fotki. Of the two Photobucket's the better.



yeah but photobucket delete nude pictures, there's loads of stuff in my sketchbook that they won't let me use


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2010)

I will compose a grovelling message for crispy


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> yeah but photobucket delete nude pictures, there's loads of stuff in my sketchbook that they won't let me use



Well you're a very naughty girl then aren't you


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2010)

or they are very prudish


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2010)

...or you're a naughty girl


----------



## keithy (Feb 15, 2010)

are we having a theme or summet?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes the theme Is 'The Sea'


----------



## keithy (Feb 15, 2010)

seriously?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah.
It was the only theme that was suggested tbf and it's as good as any other.
Do you not like it then keithy? it's supposed to be a challenge you know...


----------



## keithy (Feb 15, 2010)

Exactly, supposed to be a challenge. Fair enough, nobody else suggested anything, but I don't agree that it's as good as any other. 

I'll leave you all to it then


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 15, 2010)

You might like next month's theme which is not very far away...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm, the sea...
I live right near it but it's freezin out there!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2010)

keithy said:


> Exactly, supposed to be a challenge. Fair enough, nobody else suggested anything, but I don't agree that it's as good as any other.
> 
> I'll leave you all to it then



FFS!

Use a bit of imagination. It's just a theme title. A suggestion. You can interpret it as vaguely, or as abstractly as you like.

I'm thinking along more literal lines. A bit of Portland Bill like fine art.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 15, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> FFS!
> 
> Use a bit of imagination



I live in a bit of the country that's about as far from the sea as you can be. Would a drawing of a postcard from Hemsby be imaginative enough?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2010)

a_chap said:


> I live in a bit of the country that's about as far from the sea as you can be. Would a drawing of a postcard from Hemsby be imaginative enough?



Perfectly acceptable.

I'm taking a day off Wednesday just to paint a picture of the sea Portland Bill stylee. Just gonna sit on a secluded beach drinking wine and soup, eating bread and smoking spliff to make a pic to enter here. My life is sadly that dull presently


----------



## a_chap (Feb 15, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Perfectly acceptable.
> 
> I'm taking a day off Wednesday just to paint a picture of the sea Portland Bill stylee. Just gonna sit on a secluded beach drinking wine and soup, eating bread and smoking spliff to make a pic to enter here. My life is sadly that dull presently



Sounds a damn fine way to spend a few hours to me. Not so sure about the soup aspect though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Sounds a damn fine way to spend a few hours to me. Not so sure about the soup aspect though.



Actually, looking at the weather forecast, perhaps I should do this tomorrow. In the rain and then fuck off.

Fuck it's wet here. Really, really, very wet


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2010)

OK. Just made a decision. Going to bus to Finisterre/Fisterra tomorrow. Paint. €7 hostal for the night and then walk back to Santiago for the weekend.

All that effort just for U75


----------



## a_chap (Feb 15, 2010)

Bus to Finisterre? Walk to Santiago?

Fuck right off. I've got to drive to Swindon tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Bus to Finisterre? Walk to Santiago?
> 
> Fuck right off. I've got to drive to Swindon tomorrow.



I've been away from the UK so long that the thought of a drive to Swindon actually excites me in an exotic sort of way 

A bit fucking ill today, so hopefully bus to Fisterre and sea painting tomorrow. Not venturing more than 20 Yards from the closest bathroom ATM


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 17, 2010)

Okey dokey.

I'm in Fisterra. By the sea. It is fucking beautiful here. Really beautiful.

I arrived with just €20 in my pocket, but bought canvass and all paints, brushes etc with me. Bed lined up for €7/night. Met some good folk already. Money work tomorrow - have to paint a portrait of a bar owner as a pirate  Then, I'll do seascape and post it up here.

If I'm lucky, I may even have the bus fare to get back to Santiago instead of walking. It's much farther than I thought!

See the trouble I go to for Urban?


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm in Fisterra. By the sea. It is fucking beautiful here. Really beautiful.



...and...



Stanley Edwards said:


> See the trouble I go to for Urban?



It's been sleeting all day here.

You get zero sympathy. No. Less than zero sympathy. 

In fact you owe me sympathy for bad things that haven't even happened yet.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 17, 2010)

a_chap said:


> ...and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in some well fucking strange albergue. The guy who runs this place is a mind grabbing nutter, no doubt.

I wasn't looking for sympathy anyway.

On the plus side, internet, kitchen, good bed all for €7/night! It's just about avoiding conversation I think. Not a problem - no-one else here tonight!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, and I think I just ate something bad from the fridge in the kitchen


----------



## a_chap (Feb 17, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh, and I think I just ate something bad from the fridge in the kitchen



You girly, girly hypochondriac


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 18, 2010)

Finished my painting. Just need to photograph it and internet it for the web. It's a bit of a gem even if I do say so myself.

Totally wasted last night! Now I'm all out of cash. Relying on a phonecall for work to get the fuck out of here. No-one lives here - no-one. Beautiful countryside, but little chance of selling anything.

Just cos I'm bored, here's an interesting shot someone took of me working in Girona. Just emailed me saying he came looking for me with cash to buy, but I had left. It's often all about timing!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 18, 2010)

Picture doesn't work Stan
What's your painting like? hmm?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 18, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Picture doesn't work Stan
> What's your painting like? hmm?



I'll try and photo and web this evening.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone actually have something for this month's Art Challenge? You know "The Sea" themed one....

If there are any then you're in for a treat peeps - there's now a Flickr site to showcase them. Or something. Anyway there's bugger all in there right now.

I aint exactly 100% sure of the best way to get images onto the site though. PM them to me? E-mail them & I'll upload them? Share the Flickr account details in the group? Or what?

Anyway, I'm of for a glass of wine while you think about it.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 19, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


> My word there are some talented people on Urban.



Aren't there just! 

I can't draw to save my life so I'll be salivating over this thread!


----------



## a_chap (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Moo - If you like I can draw you.

Then I'd be salivating too


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'll try and photo and web this evening.



Well?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 20, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Hey Moo - If you like I can draw you.
> 
> Then I'd be salivating too



I very much doubt that...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 20, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Well?



I almost got trapped in Finisterre  There weren't many tourists to take interest in my art! Small place, but fuck! What a friendly bunch. Loved it. Ran out of money, but even though cash was difficult I got no shortage of good bed offers and fab free seafood dinners  I'll be going back there again.

Anyway, I'm now back in Santiago. Finally managed to get a photograph of the painting (amazed I got it back here at all). Hopefully tomorrow? It doesn't look as good today as it did when I was pissed and stoned in Finisterre 

Not nearly as good actually.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2010)

To the End of the World and Back then Stanley.  Come on let us see your painting.  You could always photoshop it, we won't know as we haven't seen the original.

I have a theory that the Mona Lisa is a crap painting but the photographers of it all re-touched their images at the behest of powerful vested interests who could not be ignored.  That explains the enigmatic smile.  People who saw it in real life were just overawed to be in its presence and didn't notice how it differed from the photographs.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 20, 2010)

Bloody marvellous.

Stanley gets all the good gigs and I spent part of today doing a crap drawing of a tree...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Bloody marvellous.
> 
> Stanley gets all the good gigs and I spent part of today doing a crap drawing of a tree...



Back in Santiago it is pissing it down. It very, very often does. Not the best gigs always! Commissions to get on with that I can't complete in the rain. No cash. I have to sell my Fisterra painting today to pay for my bed and food. Not easy selling paintings on the streets even when the sun shines brightly.

I had to ask some people I met to photograph it. Just waiting for them to email/post on my blog and then I'll post up here. Not a brill painting. Very moody though. I think I caught the spirit of the day in Fisterra. Beautifull place. From there I walked (most of the way) back to Santiago along the coast. Bizarre and beautiful places. In one bay it would feel like spring with purple and yellow flowers, and fruit ripening on trees eveywhere, then the next bay would feel like winter with nothing but granite outcrops, mountains and wettness. Weird, alien plants everywhere also. Mad things I've never seen anywhere before.

It was actually a very memorable few days. Beautiful places, fun people. No cash, but, yes - a good gig


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> To the End of the World and Back then Stanley...



Yup! 

My second visit. First visit I walked almong the north coast. This time I walked along the south of the north coast IYKWIM. Incredible place if you've never visited. Well worth it. Easy to understand why the area is shrowded in myths and mystical magic.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Picture doesn't work Stan
> What's your painting like? hmm?



Picture is here. It's a bit huge (6MB+), but you can zoom in and see my art 

I like the shot. It was taken buy a guy whose family live in the catherdal house at Girona. See the pigeon reading my blurb? The only interested potential customer that day.

http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/001_.jpg

Still waiting for Finisterre painting to be emailed. Just pratting around on the web because it's to wet and windy to work today.


----------



## cesare (Feb 21, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Picture is here. It's a bit huge (6MB+), but you can zoom in and see my art
> 
> I like the shot. It was taken buy a guy whose family live in the catherdal house at Girona. See the pigeon reading my blurb? The only interested potential customer that day.
> 
> ...



I got a big warning when I clicked the link  Can you host it on imageshack or something? I'd like to see your picture.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Picture is here. It's a bit huge (6MB+), but you can zoom in and see my art
> 
> I like the shot. It was taken buy a guy whose family live in the catherdal house at Girona. See the pigeon reading my blurb? The only interested potential customer that day.
> 
> ...



Get a Flickr account!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2010)

cesare said:


> I got a big warning when I clicked the link  Can you host it on imageshack or something? I'd like to see your picture.



Can't access my own website ATM for some reason. Will try again later. It's currently on a freeserver that most spam filters and such don't like.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Get a Flickr account!



Have. Lost passwords.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Have. Lost passwords.


https://edit.europe.yahoo.com/forgo...signin%2Fyahoo%2F&src=flickr&partner=&intl=us


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2010)

This is something that I am working on at the moment; it so happens that it sort of fits in with the sea theme.

As it stands:





(Original is ink on paper; excuse crappy photo)

I am quite happy with the cliff part but I'm not sure about the sea. I think I've screwed it up a bit.

So I am considering changing it...













Any comments/opinions on the alternatives gratefully received. Don't be polite.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 22, 2010)

For what it's worth I prefer -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I agree the cliff's spot on


----------



## teuchter (Feb 22, 2010)

a_chap said:


> For what it's worth I prefer ->



That's good because that's my choice too.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 25, 2010)

Still waiting for email with my painting.

I'll try again, or photograph it myself, but I am seriously up against it cash and workwise ATM. Constant, heavy rain since Saturday and a hurricane on it's way. I'm using a mates camper van. In a hurricane


----------



## arturo (Feb 27, 2010)

oh nevermind


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2010)

Nevermind Arturo and his "neverminds". You mind, and quickly! Otherwise it's a one horse race this month.....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuck all I can do today. The storm is about to hit and it's fucking huge! 160KPH gusts 

I request an extended deadline until Tuesday  I have just €6 and a campervan to get me through a weekend storm of almighty proportions.

Looks like Finisterre is going to get it 'in the eye' so to speak. My painting may become even more poignaint.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2010)

Stan, I'm going to keep looking through the window in case I see you fly overhead. You can pay the €6 entry fee then 

160kph? That's nothing. When I were a lad....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 27, 2010)

a_chap said:


> Stan, I'm going to keep looking through the window in case I see you fly overhead. You can pay the €6 entry fee then
> 
> 160kph? That's nothing. When I were a lad....




Storm threat seems to have passed, and everything is looking bright for tomorrow 

I can return to mates campervan. Save me hostal cash. Make money tomorrow. And, post pic here.

I have grown a bit attached to this campervan. Those who know me best will probably have already guessed my next move


----------



## a_chap (Feb 27, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Those who know me best will probably have already guessed my next move



....and for those of us who haven't a frickin clue?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 28, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This is something that I am working on at the moment; it so happens that it sort of fits in with the sea theme.
> 
> As it stands:
> 
> ...




I like the first one best, the only problem is the pebbles are too evenly spaced, so it ends up looking like squid tentacles. I think you should do the bubbles and the pebbles, just make them more random. I love the style though, other than that one criticism.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2010)

OK. It's a bit mucky on my monitor. Needs a bit of autolevelling, but I don't have the tools at hand. Personally, I give it an Art 'A' Level grade C


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2010)

It's definitely an Edwards'. Have you signed it?


----------



## blairsh (Mar 1, 2010)

Did this some years back out of boredom and gave it to a mate who liked it. Its well childish but i enjoyed doing it, only took half an hour once i'd sketched it. Can you tell


----------



## a_chap (Mar 1, 2010)

You haven't signed it. It can't be yours...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 7, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> OK. It's a bit mucky on my monitor. Needs a bit of autolevelling, but I don't have the tools at hand. Personally, I give it an Art 'A' Level grade C



OK. I've been carrying this painting around for weeks now. It didn't even sell at €28 

See. The problem with selling paintings on the street is this...

No-one (or, at least very, very few people) has more than €50 in their pocket for casual art buying. So, you price within that budget. But, when you price within that budget (fuck cheap) people think the painting must be crap and, therefore don't buy. You can't win with paintings on the streets. That's why I'm gonna sell me shit on the web for charidee instead 

Sketches? Different kettle all together. Pretty comfortable making €50/hour with sketches these days. Piss easy once you know how.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering (well, no. I know no-one was actually wondering)...

Didn't sell. I'm about to leave Santiago to go make money, rob a bank, or actually put my hands in my own pocket. I gave it away to one of the most beautiful people I have ever met  She gave me a packet of L&M Rojo in return, so I almost recovered the cost of the canvas and got an hour, or so in beautiful young company. Well worth it.

See? Art can pay!


----------

